# Inteligencia artificial en sistemas móviles



## Hellmut1956 (Feb 15, 2018)

Hola amigos. Ya el escribir el título de este hilo me salio difícil. Quiero presentarles hoy los enlaces sobre las actividades que la empresa ARM esta haciendo para nuevas generaciones de controladores para sistemas embebidos con foco no en la nube, sino en aquellos sistemas en su periferia. ARM llama este proyecto "Trillium" y tiene como objetivo capacitar sistemas embebidos como lo son las smartphones por ejemplo.

En este enlace llegan a un artículo publicando en Febrero 13 del 2018 donde se presenta el proyecto Trillium y enlaces a informaciones que son la base de este artículo.

La familia de procesadores ML, "machine learning", aprendizaje de máquinas y aquella llamada "ARM OD processor, "ARM Object Detection processor". Este controlador se ha hecho para identificar objetos en imágenes y dar como salida la lista de objetos que detecta en la imágenes que analiza.

Y finalmente la librería "CMSIS-NN" que en conjunto con la "ARM Compute Library" representa herramientas que crean un "puente"  entre herramientas para redes neuronales como lo son TensorFlow, Caffe y Android NN y la gama de controladores y procesadores basados en los núcleos de la empresa ARM como lo son Arm Cortex® CPUs, ARM Mali™ GPUs y los procesadores ML que nombre mas arriba.

La temática me parece ser de mucho interés pues la información da otro acceso a como la inteligencia artificial que basa en las 2 columnas que son "Aprendizaje de Máquinas" y "Redes Neuronales" esta preparándose a ser componente constitutiva de de los equipos embebidos que ya nos acompañan en todos los aspectos de nuestra vida y ahora aún mas con los sistemas embebidos conectados a la red, IoT. Cada vez se hace mas fácil por lo que se ofrece en mercado de componentes electrónicas como lo son por ejemplo "Alexa" de Amazon y similares de Microsoft Siri y Google Now por nombrar algunos.

Honestamente confieso, que aunque la materia me fascina y dentro de mis posibilidades limitadas por mi salud estudio, ya estoy tan viejo y enfermo que cuando estas tecnologías, que aún están en su temprana infancia y donde ilimitados medios económicos financian su progreso que a la vez amalgama los avances en otros sectores científicos como lo son los estudios del cerebro, de la psicología y avancen en su evolución yo ya no estaré aquí! Nuevas generaciones crecerán mejor adaptadas a un mundo donde el individuo y su privacidad juganban otro papel!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Feb 17, 2018)

Aquí otro enlace interesante. Es el CEO de ARM expresándose sobre IA.


----------



## Hatman23 (Feb 17, 2018)

El otro dia vi que Honda y Yamaha lanzaran al mercado unas motos electricas con Inteligencia Artificial. Parecen interesantes. Honda Riding Assist-e y Yamaha MotoriD.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Feb 17, 2018)

Así es, IA será parte de todos los equipos pues en cierto sentido significa que los sistemas actúan con "sentido común"!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Feb 26, 2018)

Aquí enlaces a Información sobre IA de synopsis. En especial el primer enlace summariza de muy buena forma que es IS, de donde viene, donde está y para donde va. es ejemplo de controladores especializados en IA actualmente ofertados por aquellos que surten a productores con las herramientas y librerías para diseñar la próxima generación de controladores para IA. El artículo también hace referencia a la otra tecnología usada para realizar aplicaciones de IA, las redes neuronales. También allí por primera vez yo me encontré con los 2 términos, "IA weak" e "IA strong" recalcando que las aplicaciones actualmente disponibles se dedican a aplica IA weak y que la IA fuerte aún requiere investigación. El artículo introduce de forma corta en que consiste el resultado deseada aplicando la una u otra tecnología.

Para nosotros aficionados ya representa un reto el estudiar y experimentar IA debil en sistemas llamados "deeply embedded" 10 que no es mas que las placas programables con las que nos ocupamos hoy.

El otro aspecto que voy a investigar es el estado de cosas en relación a la disponibilidad de controladores que incluyan el apoyo en "hardware" para redes neuronales. Pero esto para mí es cosa futura, hoy basta con tratar de realizar una aplicación de IA para mi sistema de control de escotas que describo arriba!

https://www.synopsys.com/designware...gence-into-our-lives-2018q1.html?cmp=IP-dr-nl

https://www.synopsys.com/designware...rmance-deep-learning-2018q1.html?cmp=IP-dr-nl

https://www.design-reuse.com/sip/de...ert&utm_source=designreuse&utm_content=196433


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Feb 26, 2018)

Siempre resulta que cuando se sabe que preguntar la red es una excelente fuente de información! Aquí el enlace a un corto artículo que muestra como implementar un nudo neuronal simple, la explicación de lo que se hace y finalmente un código en Python mas extenso. veo que las similitudes básicas entre como funciona el usar técnica de "aprendizaje de máquinas" y aquellas de redes neuronales son my similares! Pero también resalta el artículo para el cual acabo de dar el enlace arriba, que se trata de IA debil, osea dedicado a solucionar un objetivo específico. esto no excluye el aplicar los mismos principios a otros objetivos dedicados.


----------



## Indiana (May 12, 2019)

Veo que tienes bastantes nociones sobre el tema y la verdad es que me interesa bastante ya que considero que la inteligencia artificial aún se encuentra en pañales pero que muy pronto revolucionará el mundo tal como lo conocemos.
En esta web que trata sobre el altavoz inteligente pienso que es la punta del iceberg de este tipo de tecnologìa. Según he leído que los asistentes de voz de estos altavoces cada vez se hacen más "listos" aprendiendo de nuestras costumbres a la hora de interactuar con dichos altavoces.
Creo que dentro de 5 años será ya algo muy obsoleto estos modelos ya que pienso que por el momento es más artificial que inteligente, aunque es el primer paso para la inteligencia artificial


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 12, 2019)

@Indiana: la inteligencia artificial actual de denominaría como de tercera generación, me explico. La IA, en Inglés AI, artificial inteligence, ya viene ser investigada desde la primera mitad del siglo 20. Pero debido a la insuficiente potencia de computación en esos días, era algo muy teórico y frecuentemente vista como ciencia ficción. Sin embargo lagnos conceptos ya fueron desarrolladas hace décadas. Desde fines dek siglo 20 y temprano en el siglo 21 se desarrollo algo llamado sistemas expertos. y en ese contexto la tecnología del aprendizaje de máquinas, ML en Inglés. Eso fue la primera revolución tecnológica que hasta temprano en la segunda década de este milenio (201x). Esto inició el proceso de ver inteligencia artificial como una tecnología real y ya no como ciencia ficción. La potencia de computación en la hardware y empresas como Google, FaceBook y otras empesaron a crear productos que generan grandes ventas y ganancia y que llevaron a promover tecnologías relacionadas, no solo en el campo de la informática, hardware y algoritmos, sino tambien en campos como la investigación sobre como el cerebro funiona, como los conocimientos de sicología y de la etología. Esa masiva disponibilidad de recursos económicos y de científicos en estos campos llevaron de la segunda revolución tecnológica a lo que llamo la tercera revolución tecnológica. Deep Learning y de redes neurológicas. esta tecnología realmente se hizo disponible en los últimos 5 años aproximadamente. esta tecnología requiere de hardware específica para su asceleración, siendo las GPUs de las placas gráphics un ejemplo importante. Pero también un segundo asapecto de igual o mayor importancia que se denomina "big data". Los medios como facebok y similares van coleccionando datos en cantidades inmensas, Las camaras de supervisión y unidades como Alexa y Siri, por ejemplo van acumulando una cantidad casi que infinita de datos. Las redes neuronales requieren para su entrenación tales cantidades inmensas de set de datos y para seguir "aprendiendo" y asi refinando sus funciones.

Algo que aquellos de nosotros que están convencidos de las definiciones de privasidad y de derechos humanos aterra es por ejemplo lo que la China viene haciendo. Ellos se han decidido por supervisar su población y de repartir bonificaciones y castigos según como cada individuo se comporte.  la China que a razón de su grandísimo número de habitantes es una fuente de "bid data" insuperable por cualquier otra nación y la capacidad de su gobierno de colecionar datos sobre sus ciudadanos sin limitaciones fomenta el desarrollo de sus ciencias de IA. Pero aún mas. La China está vendiendo su sistema de observación a muchos paises del segundo y tercer mundo dando créditos a esos paises para adquirir sus sistemas y de implementarlos. Eso tiene como resultado que la China no solo coleciona datos de sus ciudadanos, sino que ademas recibe los datos coleciondos en los paises a los cuales hace su sistema disponible.

Si las redes sociales ya fueron utilizadas en 2016 en las eleciones gringas, eso es mínimo comparado con las capacidades de manipulación que se abren al gobierno Chino de infuenciar cada vez mayor parte del muno de los cuales coleciona datos. George Orwell y su libro de 1984, era liberal en comparación con lo que deep learning y la disponibilidad de una supervición total de las personas.

Pero el proceso de evolución de la inteligencia artificial ha sido explosiva y las repercuciones que tiene y tendrán representan un enorme reto para todos aquellos que comparten los valores de la sciendad occidental. Sin embargo peritos en estos temas expresan en concierto que la ciencia de la IA actual , su tercera generación no es capaz de lograr lo que se llama AGI, o artificial general intelligence, o inteligencia artificial universal. Esto va a requerir otro revolución tecnológica no evolucionaria, sinó revolucionaria como lo fueros la segunda y la tercera revolución tecnológica. Pero ya viendo los retos a los que la tercera revolución nos expone, las investigacciones tienen que avanzar en como lograr mantener tal control sobre estas evoluciones tecnológicas para que estas "asistan" al ser humano y no que la "reemplacen"! Ya vemos tales retos por ejemplo cuando se habla sobre drones capacitas a matar sin que el ser humano sea la última instancia de control.

Quiero finalizar esta contribución dandoles los enlaces a libros de personas de alta reputación y de altísimos conocimientos en estas materias y que dan información para reflexionarlas uno mismo:

1. Autor: Kai-Fu Lee, "AI SUPER POWERS, China, Silicon Valley and the New World Order":

Aquí el enlace a "Amazon"

2. Autor: Martin Ford, "

Rise of the Robots: Technology and the Threat of a Jobless Future"

y

Architects of Intelligence: The truth about AI from the people building it


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 25, 2019)

Sigo avanzando en leer y reflexionar lo leído en el libro de Kai-Fu Lee, "AI SUPER POWERS, China, Silicon Valley and the New World Order". Me he decidido de reportar mi lectura de ese libro pues es impresionante. No mas leyendo los primeros capítulos vi expresado lo que es mi opinión sobre la IA y su rol en el futuro inmediato. Siguiendo la lectura tengo que expresar que sus contenidos son densos y que creo que me resultaría imposible resumir lo leído en menos palabras que aquellas en ese libro. La estructura que presenta y el trato del tema son de contenido que considero importantísimo. Pues dentro de lo que ve conociendo a fondo el entorno de la IA en USA y en la China y como le da una estructura a como se va avanzando, yo, como persona que se considera como demócrata y que altamente valora los derechos del individuo y de su privacía, veo la posición de la China en eso de implementar la IA como lógica y en acuerdo con la mentalidad China y el papel que el gobierno toma en ese contexto, la necesidad de reflexión para desarrollar mi posición. Lo que presenta Kai-Fu Lee no es tendencioso o político, sino estrictamente racional.

En un mundo donde se está volviendo evidente la China va a hacer del siglo 21 la era China. No escribo esto violando la regla muy justificada del foro de prohibir hablar de política. El concierto que forman la sociedad China es altamente responsable para el impacto que esto va a tener y ya tiene en la tecnología de la IA y de su implementación. Decir que el papel de la USA y su actual presidente Trump es el mayor fomento del desarrollo de tecnología y su implementación. Obliga a los Chinos volverse independiente de la tecnología gringa y las posibilidades de obstrucción por los gringos. Puramente a nivel de electrónica, pues el tema abarca mas campos, no la de menospreciar el foro, vemos en ejemplos como el del ESP32 como la China está creando productos líderes en tecnología. Como la cosa va madurando, estoy seguro que veremos productos con tecnología específica para el uso de IA. En los capítulos de las diversas olas de implementación de IA, describe como tecnologías ya existentes van a revolucionar el mundo y como "O2O", Online a Offline, y "OMO", Online-merges Offline", va a digitalizar e integrar el mundo del Internet con la realidad física.. También OMO aplicado a la educación, el presenta el como será y es hoy en la China y la implicación de esto. Sigo leyendo, pero me alegraría poder intercambiar opiniones y reflexiones sobre este libro.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 2, 2019)

He recibido la información sobre Europa y la IA. El libro de Kai-Fu Lee, que he leído a 2/3 básicamente ve 2 naciones siendo lideres en la IA, la China y ls gringos. La información posiciona Europa en el usar la IA como tecnología adicional integrándola tanto en su tecnología automotriz como en lo que se denomina como Industria 4.0 que abarca las tecnologías resultantes de la digitalización en su industria. Por mencionar no mas, Alemania es líder en el desarrollo y la venta de máquinas y soluciones industriales. Europa ve la IA para ella en su integración en sus industrias en la cual son definitivamente líderes. Es la IA en las periferias como IoT que en Inglés se denomina "Edge" en contrapunto con "Cloud". En ese contexto la IA va a dejar trabajos para el ser humano en lo que se refiere a "Machine Learning" y "Deep Learning". La IA aquí abre horizontes que con las tecnologías tradicionales no son resolubles y la IA expande lo que esto abarca. Otro aspecto que en los campos en que Europa es Líder son los temas sobre la capacidad de explicar lo que la IA realiza de soluciones, cosa no solo importantes en materia jurídica, sino también en sistemas industriales.

Correctamente en mi opinión, IA General, lo que iría a barcar capacidad de solucionar problemas que abarquen muchos campos y la capacidad de desarrollar conocimientos adicionales. me tranquiliza ver que en Europa tenemos un campo para la inclusión de IA que combina nuestras tecnologías tradicionales con la IA y aquí, eso me suena contundente es un area donde el impacto en el mundo laboral es algo menor.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 12, 2019)

Los avances en tecnología por un lado y los avances científicos cercanos al tema de electrónica e informática son impresionantes. Quiero compartir hoy con Ustedes esta invitación. Los posibles usos de tecnología que ya hoy existe, quiero resaltar lo de la neuromorfología, ya en el pasado les había dado el enlace a la empresa BrainChip. Las capacidades de procesamiento de algoritmos de la IA combinado con la extrema eficiencia energética existente ya en la Ip de Akida hace realizable aplicaciones como tales a las cuales se refiere la invitación que recibí y donde encuentran el enlace en esta contribución.

En eso los gringos son buenos. lo llaman "out-of-the-box-thinking".  Es la capacidad de identificar posibles usos tan ajenos hoy como el de "Controlling Computers with your Mind".  La forma como interactuamos con elementos por ejemplo de computación o como el stick que nos regaló mi hija, Alexa, que nos permite acceso a entretenimientos en el Internet en nuestro televisor, se ha desarrollado de forma impresionante en el curso de mi vida. Mi primer contacto con computadores fue en 1980. Para entonces ya había pasado la fase donde se programaba un microprocesador con una barra de 8 interruptores que determinaban si en un byte los bits eran "0" o "1" El primer procesador con el que yo me ocupé fue el MC6899 de Motorola, siendo la alternativa exótica de los Z80  y 8081. Entonces era impresionante con una placa con uno de estos microprocesadores podía usar la cassette de música o de un dictáfono, una cassetta aún mas pequeña com memoria externa. Luego llego la revolución que de un assembler se pasaba a un interpretador Basic. ya avanzadisimo era el tal PC de Compaq, las dimensiones de una máquina de coser. El Macintosh trajo la interfaz gráfica y el ratón. recién después de mucho tiempo se empezó con el tipo de interfaces que conocemos de los smartphones. Los entes como Alexa y similares nos trajo la interfaz de voz y la capacidad de los entes de computación y comunicación de entender lo hablado. Ahora al los que mantenemos un oído a las tecnologías nos podemos imaginar que un  ente con un a unidad como lo de los Akida podrá entender lo que pensamos y traducirlo en acciones deseadas por el usuario.


----------



## peperc (Oct 12, 2019)

me puedo meter ¿¿ 
sin animo de ofender, quizas no tenga nada que ver.
se que de esto no se nada.

sea I.A. o sea programacion avanzada, ¿ que opinan de el boeing 737 max ?? 

permitanme explicar mi interperetacion , asi saben a que voy:
he pensado que una cosa es meter lo mas moderno en algoritmos o modos de programacion, llamense I.A. o lo que sea en :
juegos de luces
la plantalla de el celular.
reconocimiento facial.
control de empresas que manejan muchisimo stock 
y mil mas....
*los errores se van detectando y corrigiendo .*

creo que hay 2 maneras ( o muchas mas aun ) de encarar un diseño:
A >>> que la placa haga todo , totalmente automatica, intentando meter en ella todas las posibilidades.
B >>> que la maquina haga lo justo , pero mas que nada le de la informacion a el operador, lo mas eficazmente, para lo cual no es solo prender leds o un display que diga como esta cada sensor, sino que ademas pueda hacer diagnosticos, o comparar varios redundantes y dar "ideas posibles" , sin quitarle a el humano la desicion.

esto de la I.A. o nuevas estructuras de programacion, es muy bueno, leo ( sin saber ) y claro, es hacer un producto final mucho mas "inteligente" .
pero no les parece que en ciertas circunstancias, no es lo mas piola ??


Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Así es, IA será parte de todos los equipos pues en cierto sentido significa que los sistemas actúan con "sentido común"!



ves , eso .... que es sentido comun ?? 
he ??
a una placa electronica NO LE IMPORTA si choca el auto con la gente que va en su interior, jamas le importara.


Hatman23 dijo:


> El otro dia vi que Honda y Yamaha lanzaran al mercado unas motos electricas con Inteligencia Artificial. Parecen interesantes. Honda Riding Assist-e y Yamaha MotoriD.



aca es interesante, : la industria automotriz.
me parece que seria "inteligente" saber en que partes de el vehiculo poner algo que decida solo esta bien y en que partes NO .

y de nuevo vuelvo a el ejemplo de el boeing 737 max.
cualquier piloto ROGARIA que la computadora de a bordo le de la informacion correcta, incluso que evalue si quizas algun sensor pueda estar dañado..... PERO QUE DE NINGUN MODO TOME EL CONTROL DE EL TIMON OBSTINADAMENTE !!!!!!!!!!! y no se lo libere al piloto .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2019)

Parece que exigirían un botón de apagado de emergencia a las IA !


----------



## peperc (Oct 13, 2019)

es que , desde el vamos , creo yo que cualquier IA  depende de el programador, y si no fuese asi, pues depende de su "IA" .. ninguna "inteligencia " es perfecta.
jamas.
es mas, la "vision" que tiene un ser humano es muy distinta a la capacidad de manejo de calculo de la mejor computadora.
una csoa es manejo de calculo, y otra capacidad de decidir.

me recueda a 





es mas.. es tan complejo.. tanto...
quie quien sabe, si un dia de verdad ( y vuelvo a donde caigo siempre ) , si tuviesen esa capacidad, quien abe que decidirian.

el ser humano es una serie infinita de cuestiones *y les aseguro que muchisimas veces se contradicen entre ellas* y asi y todo, las manejamos, con todos nuestros defectos...
es por eso que jamas una computadora podra tomar las mejores desiciones para nosotros, si ni siquiera nosotros podemos.

y esto mismo cae en cosaas mas mundanas, como el control de una puerta de un horno industrial, que posiblemente , una placa con un PIC y una programacion adecuada* y un par de llaves de modo manual o emergencia* permita un uso mas que libre de fallas un dia, quizas sea controlada por una IA.... la cual, un dia quizas se equivoque y deje a un operario adentro de el horno... por una falla en sus sensores.
quien sabe...

en la industria automotriz por ejemplo, tambien...

y si voy a medicina: 
ahi diria que "en algun caso se equivoca" , pero en cientos de miles sera de gran ayuda .
y lo interesante es que me voy dando cuenta de algo :
cuanto mas critico es el asunto es cuanto menos confiaria en ella.
y lo digo en serio y no solo estoy hablando de la IA , estoy hablando de cualquier automatismo.
una cosa es una cama donde metes a un tipo enfermo y dejas que la maquina haga todo , sin siquiera preguntar primero ( mal) .
y otra muy distinta es que te haga un diagnostico y te muestre el estudio ( al medico) y este confirme o cuestione.

y termino diciendo que en el 95 % de los usos si, ok, es tecnologia.
pero en el 5% restante, como por ejemplo el manejo de cosas criticas , como armas nucleares o centrales nucleares y otros, digo NO  rotundo .
NO a las desiciones.
ojo, no estoy diciendo NO a la IA.
estoy limitando el tema de el uso.


----------



## jose martinez serrano (Oct 22, 2019)

La IA nos dará siempre una decisión apegada a la lógica en un tiempo extremadamente rápido y puede ser una muy buena decisión ,pero nunca sera la mejor decision ,comparada con la de un ser humano, ya que la maquina no sabe de sentimientos ,solo de posibilidades lógicas ,.la maquina no le importa los daños colaterales, el ser humano ,si los considera de importancia . La maquina se diseña para tomar en cuenta la eficacia y la eficiencia, sin importar los daños colaterales a seres vivos ( seres humanos,animales,medio ambiente,ecosistema,biodiversidad,etc) en fin nuestra existencia en el planeta y el planeta junto con ella..


----------



## peperc (Oct 22, 2019)

jose martinez serrano dijo:


> La IA nos dará siempre una decisión apegada a la lógica en un tiempo extremadamente rápido y puede ser una muy buena decisión ,pero nunca sera la mejor decision ,comparada con la de un ser humano, ya que la maquina no sabe de sentimientos ,solo de posibilidades lógicas ,.la maquina no le importa los daños colaterales, el ser humano ,si los considera de importancia . La maquina se diseña para tomar en cuenta la eficacia y la eficiencia, sin importar los daños colaterales a seres vivos ( seres humanos,animales,medio ambiente,ecosistema,biodiversidad,etc) en fin nuestra existencia en el planeta y el planeta junto con ella..




si , completando ese punto: 
receurdo en algun accidente de avion, que el piloto , al ya estar jugado decide hacer tal o cual maniobra para alejar la aeronave de una zona poblada y asi evitar mas perdidas de vidas..
eso seria imposible si una I.A. toma el control o se "traba"  por que recibe informacion erronea de algunos sensores.

ahora, mas alla de las desiciones humanas esta el simple hecho de que cualquier sistema es al fin y al cabo un equipo que toma desiciones en base a datos de entrada, y como se ha visto ya : 
la falla de esos datos de entrada puede llevar a que el sistema tome desiciones erradas y lo peor es que " SE CLAVA" en esas desiciones.
un ser humano a veces no hace eso: ve el problema evalua y se arriesga a probar alternativas.
eso es imposible con una I.A. por que ni siquiera es capaz de ver el problema:
solo es i/o .


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Nov 22, 2019)

Me quedo por mi ruta de compartir informaciones o fuentes de información relacionadas a la IA:

Aquí un artículo sobre lo que llama los 6 mejores lenguajes de programación para usar IA. Fuera de ofrecer información que creo interesante sobre el uso de esas lenguas de programación y referencia a ciertas librerías disponibles para las diversas lenguas. Ademas creo que es un buen punto de partida para profundizar el tema!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ene 15, 2020)

Sigo con mi objetivo de compartir informaciones sobre la IA en este hilo:

He vuelto a encontrar esta información que comparto. "linkedIn" es una plataforma para intercambiar informaciones profesionales. Allí existe un subforo para aprendizaje que durante cierto tiempo es gratuito. Se ofrecen allí muchos cursos donde quiero resaltar la calidad es excepcionalmente grande. El curso relacionado es "Essential Math for Machine Learning: Python Edition". Yo acostumbro grabar videos usando una herramienta que graba una pantalla o ventana incluyendo lo hablado.. Así no tengo que estar el línea para acceder al curso. lo exceptional me pareció de acceder de forma gratuita a "Microsoft Azure". Microsoft Azure permite usar de forma limitada este recurso. Microsoft Azure posee una funcionalidad extraordinaria de aplicar algoritmos de IA a su método de "click and play", visualizando los resultados. Esta funcionalidad permite "viendo" el como funciona un algoritmo aplicado a una base de datos como método de implementación para definir un método de aprendizaje.


----------



## Carlos29 (May 13, 2020)

Muy interesante esto de la ia en móviles, la verdad es que cuando leo acerca de todo esto no puedo dejar de pensar en la pelicula de Her, si os gusta este tema os la recomuendo.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 13, 2020)

Hola Carlos. Lo interesante referente la IA en mi opinión es el dedicarse a pensar como usar la IA que existe en toda una gama de posibles aplicaciones. Yo soy también aficionado del modelismo naval y tengo un proyecto que probablemente nunca será concluido donde reflexiono sobre el uso de la IA. Por dar ejemplos:

Alexa, bastante conocido, es un entorno donde es posible implementar usos alternativos y eso de forma gratuita. Es mas existen varias placas que ya contienen Alexa y donde "SOLO" hay que implementar lo que allí se llaman "skills". Skills es aquella parte del entorno Alexa donde se define que debe pasar cuando un comando es recibido.

En el caso de mi modelo de un velero reflexiono donde y para que una interfaz vocal tuviera una utilidad. La respuesta me ha resultado bastante difícil. Un posible uso que he identificado es el usar Alexa como interfaz que me acompaña en el proceso de configuración del velero antes de poderlo poner en el agua y navegar. La razón por la cual allí puede estar un posible uso de la tecnología es la abundante electrónica en el velero que requiere ser iniciada durante el proceso de configuración. Un efecto de esto podría ser que Alexa a razón de su diálogo conmigo aseguraría que siempre hiciera el proceso de forma completa y de ejecución positiva. Alexa daría por ejemplo la confirmación de un paso cuando este ha sido completado. Doy un ejemplo: En mi velero uso como parte del control de las velas usando un motor de paso sensores angulares magnéticos. Allí es necesario crear una "posición" inicial definida. El sensor se comunica con la periferia integrada en el LCP1769 del "quadrature encoder" un protocolo que consiste en 3 PWM, A, B y C. C es un índice y ese tiene que ser ejecutado cuando el palo de la vela esta en la posición central. Actualmente lo quiero realizar usando un LED que se encienda cuando el palo está en la posición central y el PWM C lo indica. Alea podría, al detectarse esta condición confirmarme por voz que el objetivo ha sido realizado exitosamente!

Cada proceso donde se intenta utilizar Alexa requiere ser identificado, los pasos definidos y el saber que información hay que dar a Alexa, respectivamente que información existe, que permita al "skill" a desarrollar monitorear, escuchar comandos y responder.

Otro ejemplo que estoy reflexionando se refiere al largo de la escota, la cuerda que limita el movimiento del palo de la vela. Allí al momento he definido una serie de umbrales que requiero para poder manejar de forma intelligente el sistema de control de escotas. Como sensores magnéticos angulares monitorean tanto el movimiento angular del palo de una vela, como el del motor de paso y generan datos con una alta frecuencia lo que resulta en un gran número de sets de datos. Allí hay que identificar que parte de la tecnología de la IA es adecuada para así determinar que el largo de la escota siempre sea lo mas corto posible sin limitar el movimiento de la vela cuando esto es permitido. De allí resulta identificar las componentes del set de datos, el identificar cuando un set de datos es valido y cuando no.

Con estos ejemplos muy superficiales he querido mostrar que el uso de la IA en un proyecto de mi hobby del modelismo naval es sumamente complejo, no por el como entrenar la IA a cumplir su función y la definición de los sets de datos o en el contexto de Alexa como requiere mirar el tema desde una perspectiva que generalmente no es tomada.

Entonces materiales de aprendizaje de las diferentes tecnologías de la IA son requeridos para identificar cual tecnología es la adecuada. Este libro que he descubierto participando en un curso de la editorial OReilly representa una herramienta valiosa pues toca una gran gama de tecnologías de la IA y del análisis de datos en el contexto de capacitar al lector el programarlas usando como lenguaje Python y las numerosas bibliotecas disponibles para ese entorno.












						Deitel, P: Intro to Python for Computer Science and Data Sci: Learning to Program with Ai, Big Data and the Cloud: Amazon.de: Deitel, Paul, Deitel, Harvey: Bücher
					

Deitel, P: Intro to Python for Computer Science and Data Sci: Learning to Program with Ai, Big Data and the Cloud | Deitel, Paul, Deitel, Harvey | ISBN: 9780135404676 | Kostenloser Versand für alle Bücher mit Versand und Verkauf duch Amazon.



					www.amazon.de
				




Ay, ojala tuviera 20 años de edad y no 63 con serios problemas de salud y me podría meter en estos campos de ciencia que avanzan a pasos muy grandes!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 15, 2020)

Aquí un artículo que muestra como construir un sistema que incluye la funcionalidad de Alexa!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 27, 2020)

Aquí el enlace a un artículo que describe las técnicas relacionadas al aprendizaje de máquinas, ML. Ya me he referido en el pasado a las SNN, o "Spiking Neuronal Networks" implementadas en el IC AKIDA de Brainchip. En este artículo se presentan las mas diversas tecnologías y como están siendo implementadas. Como el usar las mas avanzadas y potentes implementaciones de IA es como tener la licencia para imprimir dinero. Significa que los recursos financieros disponibles son prácticamente ilimitados y estas ciencias atraen en gran número las personas mas inteligentes. Todo eso hace que los avances científicos en la multitud de ciencias relacionadas y los avances de las mas diversas tecnologías tengan un ritmo impresionante. Como además estas tecnologías le permiten a gobiernos dictatoriales realizar una vigilancia de sus habitantes mucho mas totales de lo que la literatura ha presentado. Esto significa que el reto para las democracias y los sistemas liberales tienen que igualar y superar sus avances en tales ciencias y tecnologías para proteger nuestros valores y principios sociales. Es interesante observar como la comisión Europea y el parlamento Europeo quieren aprovechar las infinitas inversiones para recuperarnos de las consecuencias económicas del virus. El objetivo es fomentar y no el restituir las organizaciones previas al virus, sino el usar estos medios para avanzar en los campos de la preservación de la naturaleza, de fomentar las industrias y tecnologías llamadas verdes y en realizar avances en los campo de la digitalización! Es el intento de la comunidad de naciones liberales y democráticas de ser líderes en estos campos y así poder preservar nuestros principios liberales y sociales.


----------

